# 457 Visa and another job



## sunnyinaustralia (Mar 2, 2009)

Hi Everyone 

I'm here in Australia on a 457 Visa and wanted to know if i could have my own part time freelance business?

I know it says you can't work for another employer but would working for yourself be another employer?

Just wondering if there is any way around this as I don't want to loose the clients and extra income I have built up before getting the 457 Visa.

Thanks!


----------



## ktrianta (Feb 14, 2009)

hey sunny...I'm not an expert, but I don't think you can do this....you can only work for this employer and this employer only...and you cannot work for yourself...unless you want to do it "under the table"

I'm sure someone can correct me if I'm wrong...and my apologies if I am wrong

WOOHOO!! CANADA!! =)


----------



## amaslam (Sep 25, 2008)

I thought I'd pipe in. You must work for the employer who sponsored your 457. If you do not violate any of that employers policy by doing side work then you could also (that means in addition to working full time for your 457 employer) do freelance work. 

Make sure you register for an ABN (Australian Business Number). 

***
I know my employer has prohibition against working for another employer but if I wanted to do some consulting on the side or something unrelated (i.e. cleaning service) I'm sure I could go ahead and do that. 

I don't think Immi has any problem with it as long as you are fulfilling all conditions of the 457 visa. 



sunnyinaustralia said:


> Hi Everyone
> 
> I'm here in Australia on a 457 Visa and wanted to know if i could have my own part time freelance business?
> 
> ...


----------



## sunnyinaustralia (Mar 2, 2009)

ktrianta said:


> hey sunny...I'm not an expert, but I don't think you can do this....you can only work for this employer and this employer only...and you cannot work for yourself...unless you want to do it "under the table"
> 
> I'm sure someone can correct me if I'm wrong...and my apologies if I am wrong
> 
> WOOHOO!! CANADA!! =)



Hey fellow Canadian!

Thanks for the info

where about's you from in Canada?


----------



## sunnyinaustralia (Mar 2, 2009)

Hey Amaslam,

Thanks for the update! I figured I could do something on the side as long as it didn't violate my full time job.

I already have an ABN and just freelance evenings and weekends here and there

They shouldn't stop you from making extra income to survive! 

Thanks again 





amaslam said:


> I thought I'd pipe in. You must work for the employer who sponsored your 457. If you do not violate any of that employers policy by doing side work then you could also (that means in addition to working full time for your 457 employer) do freelance work.
> 
> Make sure you register for an ABN (Australian Business Number).
> 
> ...


----------



## ktrianta (Feb 14, 2009)

hey sunny, sorry for the misinformation...knew there was a good chance I was wrong

originally from Ottawa...living in Sydney right now

and yes, I usually do cheer for the Senators...but not this season, because they stink. That doesn't mean that I cheer for the Habs of the Leafs...as that will never happen =)

in fact, I find myself cheering the the Canberra Raiders instead!!


----------



## Eski (Mar 19, 2009)

*http://www.immi.gov.au/skilled/skilled-workers/sbs/obligations-employee.htm*

Hey, 
Im canyou please tell me how you went with this? Im in a simular position wanting to work a 2nd job also. the immigration web site says no to a second job. I will be calling them to confirm.. but am interested if you have found anyway around this, My info come from the immi web site, cant post link not allowed.. gurr.. but search visa 457 then look at Employees obligations.

Thanks, 

Eski


----------



## Eski (Mar 19, 2009)

Immigration said a BIG PHAT NO!! Gutted... If anyone knows different then would be good to hear.


----------



## malq (Feb 20, 2010)

sunnyinaustralia said:


> Hi Everyone
> 
> I'm here in Australia on a 457 Visa and wanted to know if i could have my own part time freelance business?
> 
> ...


Any updates?


----------



## enrico (Jun 7, 2009)

Eski said:


> Immigration said a BIG PHAT NO!! Gutted... If anyone knows different then would be good to hear.


Uh oh....

But the "Employee obligations" doesnt really mention that, Eski. Did you get this info via the phone or is there a publication in the immi website?

Thanks


*kinda worried*


----------



## Johnster Downunder (Apr 4, 2010)

*How did you go Sunny?*

Hey Sunny, I am a graphic designer as well and could really use your experience here.
I am in the same exact situation and was wondering how you went this?
I have an ABN and really keen to use it due to the fact that I am in between jobs... 
Surely they wouldn't mind people to survive and make a living I would think, although the rules seems pretty clear...

Cheers

John W

:ranger:


----------

